# Luke Robinson



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

For those interested Luke Robinson and his two dogs will be giving a lecture tomorrow night 1/28 at 7pm at Red Bank Veterinary Hospital in NJ www.rbvh.net 

He's walking for his Great Pyrenees Malcolm who died of cancer 4 years ago and has 2 Great Pyrenees with him, Murphy and Hudson. His website is www.2dogs2000miles.org


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't you love Luke?  I didn't get to go to the Canine Cancer Caucus in DC last September, but I wear my t-shirt with pride! Hope you enjoy his lecture. That old expression about "walking the walk"... that's Luke!


----------

